# Custom Shoulder Taping



## mixxamike (May 30, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to find a manufacturer who will sew a custom color and or printed shoulder/collar tape onto a t-shirt blank. I'm trying to add a little something extra to the shirt without going the full-out custom cut and sew route. Can anyone help me?

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Actually I think it would be less expensive to have a complete cut and sew shirt than to have someone pull out an existing tape and insert a new one. Remember that tape runs from sleeve to sleeve.


----------

